# FR: or not - ou non / ou pas



## Philip(pe)

Pour traduire les constructions anglaises _verbe + « or not »_ et _adjectif + « or not »_, vaut-il mieux mettre « ou non » ou « ou pas » ?

Have you seen him or not ?
_Tu l’as vu ou non/pas ?_

Whether this book is interesting or not, you must read it.
_Que ce livre soit intéressant ou non/pas, tu dois le lire._

J’ai l’impression que les deux formes sont permises, mais _non_ m’a l’air un peu plus littéraire, je ne sais pas pourquoi. J’aimerais vérifier chez les francophones s.v.p. si c’est vraiment le cas.

Philippe (qui vous implore de corriger toutes ces fautes de français)

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Arbiter

Je ne sais pas s'il existe une règle à ce sujet. Personnellement j'utilise plutôt "ou pas" après un verbe et "ou non" après un adjectif. 
_
Tu viens ou pas ? 
C'est bien ou non ?_

Mais c'est purement mon 'feeling' personnel.


----------



## vta513

Bonjour, 

Je voulais savoir si on utiliserait "non" ou "pas" à la fin d'une question comme:

Donc vous y êtes allés ou (non/pas)?

Merci!


----------



## Carriecarrie

"Pas" est beaucoup plus naturel que "non"


----------



## rolmich

En français écrit, on inverse verbe et sujet quand on interroge, donc :
_Y êtes-vous donc allés, oui ou non ?_
Ce qui ne contredit pas la réponse de Carriecarrie pour une phrase en français parlé.


----------



## bismillah

Hello dears,

is it more correct to say:

ils vont le confirmer ou pas?

or

ils vont le confirmer ou non

I think the first is correct!!


Thanks


----------



## Oddmania

If you're asking whether they're going to confirm it or not, then you ought to use _pas._
 _Est-ce qu'ils vont le confirmer ou pas ?
Vont-ils le confirmer ou pas ?
Ils vont le confirmer ou pas ?_



If you're simply saying that they may confirm it, but they may not as well, you should use _non._
_Ils vont le confirmer ou non, cela reste encore à savoir.

_I don't know whether it does exist a rule or not, but it's the way I see it_ 
_


----------



## ouechTonton

In the everyday language, both are used. But I'm not sure concerning the literary rule ! I think "ou non" is more literary.


----------



## Tom Riotin

Bonjour,

J'ai toujours pensé que "non" n'est qu'utilisé pour dire "no" (en anglais) et pas est l'équivalent exact de "not". Mais je ne suis plus sûr que c'est le cas.

e.g Je vais le faire que tu sois content ou non/pas.

Peut quelqu'un s'il vous plait m'expliquer la difference?


----------



## robertsau

[...]

In short, for the kind of usage you're thinking of, it's more elegant to use "pas".

"Have you finished or not?" = "As-tu terminé ou pas?"


----------



## b1947420

I would expect to use "pas" simply to negate the verb "confirmer".
That is the "rule" that I think of.


----------



## geostan

I don't think there is any difference in meaning. I suspect that in every-day speech, *ou pas* is more common. Personally, I prefer _*ou non*_.


----------



## babyray

Bonsoir, j'ai plusieurs questions sur la négation. J'ai lu des fils sur wordreference mais, malheureusement, je n'ai pas compris. 

Il y avait les phrases "est-ce qu'ils vont le confirmer ou pas" et "ils vont le confirmer ou pas, il reste encore à savoir." Est-ce qu'on peut dire "il vont le confirmer ou pas" aussi ou ce n'est pas possible? Et pourquoi? 

[...]

Excusez-moi pour toutes ces questions mais je suis très, très désorientée!
Merci infiniment à l'avance!!


----------



## Jab'

Alors....

1) "Est-ce qu'il vont le confirmer ou pas ?"

Structure correcte. La phrase complète serait "est-ce qu'il vont le confirmer ou bien est-ce qu'ils ne vont pas le confirmer"....mais c'est un peu long, d'où le fait qu'on dt "Est-ce qu'il vont le confirmer ou pas ?" Tu pourrais aussi dire "Est-ce qu'ils vont le confirmer ou non" ?

Une autre manière de le dire, mais à l'oral serait "Ils vont le confirmer ou pas ?" (note le point d'interrogation). Comme tu le sais, à l'oral, on prend souvent l'affirmation sans faire l'inversion "sujet-verbe" et on termine la phrase avec une prosodie montante (unr intonation de la voix qui montre qu'on pose la question).

2) "ils vont le confirmer ou pas, il reste encore à savoir"

Structure incorrecte à l'écrit....à l'oral ca serait "Ils vont le confirmer....(temps de pause)....ou pas". C'est une affirmation et pas une question. Ca veut dire qu'on ne sait pas si oui ou non cela sera confirmé".
Par contre "Il reste encore à savoir", ça c'est faux. On dirait "C'est encore un point qu'on ignore" ou "il faut voir..." ou encore "c'est à voir". Le sens étant "on ne sait pas encore".

[...]


----------



## aerach

"non" vs "pas"

Dans ce contexte, qu'il soit affirmatif ou interrogatif, "non" et "pas" sont interchangeables : ils renvoient sémantiquement à la même chose, et, si les avis divergent sur le sujet, aucun n'est plus _correct_ que l'autre.

- "pas" peut être employé de manière elliptique, c'est-à-dire sans reprendre le verbe qu'il détermine sémantiquement. "ne...pas" apparaît alors sous la forme "pas", quel que soit le registre de langue.

- "non" est un mot-phrase, c'est-à-dire une unité indépendante, qui se suffit à elle-même. Ici, il est employé de manière anaphorique en reprenant la phrase précédente sous forme négative.

Il s'agit de deux phénomènes grammaticalement différents, mais sémantiquement identiques.


----------

